# New Car Detail. 2014 Fiesta Titanium X 1.0T Ecoboost.



## samm (May 19, 2006)

This is our new Fiesta Titanium X, which we picked up a couple of weeks ago. I gave it a quick wash after I picked it up from Kent, as it was in really great condition. Now I might get burned for this, but to me the paintwork was in better condition than some of the new cars costing 4 times as much, that I have seen being sorted out by professional detailers on DW. Maybe it helped that the salesman commented on the OCD clean sticker on my Mondeo when I went to see it for the first time.

As we picked it up.



















This detail was conducted over a couple of days as I didn't want to rush it.

I started with the wheels and arches, they were not that bad as the car has only done 1300 miles.

Front wheel.










Rear wheel. It was really clean as the car has drum brakes on the back.










I put the car in the garage and put it on axle stands.










I find putting the wheels on my Workmate, make it a little easier on my back.

They were not really that dirty, or so I thought. I used Sonax full effect wheel cleaner, I find this really good stuff to use, I bought 5 litres from CYC this week.




























A liberal coat applied










And after 5 minutes doing it's thing.



















This was then worked with an assortment of brushes.










The wheel was rinsed off and towel dried, then finally dried using the dog blower.










This left the wheel looking like this. There were no tar spots at all on the wheels, which surprised me.



















The tyres were given a spray of Mothers Tyre Renew, I find this product really good for removing dirt and old dressings.










The wheel was than given 2 coats of C5 Wheel Armour over the space of an hour.










A coat of Gyeon Tire was added at this point, and left to dry in the sun. This again is a product that I really like.










The arches were a little dusty, so I used my old Nimbus steam cleaner which took about 2 minutes to get them clean. All metal was treated with Werkstat Prime and the plastic had a coat of High Style.

This left them looking like this.



















At this point I put a coat of Hammerite silver on the calliper.

The wheel was then put back on and tightened to the correct torque.










I then put 2 coats of Swissvax Autobahn on the wheel face.










I did this to all the wheels and arches leaving them looking like this.



















The car was then clayed using Sonus green, and a coat of Iron X was applied. n There were a couple of tar spots but not a lot else, also minimal marring was inflicted on the car.

Foamed using Avalanche.










Then rinsed off and washed with a Incredisponge and Megs Hyper wash.

Rinsed off and dried with various towels



















This left it looking like this.



















The engine bay was given a dust down and a coat of 303 protectant. The engine is a 1.0, Turbocharged 3 cylinder Ecoboost with 125 BHP. Sounds brilliant when you rev it.










Moving on to the exterior, as I said at the beginning, there were hardly any defects on the car. There were a few swirl marks on the lower part of the drivers door and a couple of defects on the passenger wing mirror.

The defects were really hard to get a picture of, this is the wing mirror.










I used Sonax Perfect Finish on an orange CYC pad on the Rupes Duetto.



















This is the wing mirror after.










I continued around the car using the weight of the Rupes and the Perfect Finish and it looked really sharp. I then rinsed the car off with the pressure washer.

Once done I applied two coats of Wolfs Body Wrap to the whole car, left it to cure for an hour and removed the residue. (no phots of this as the battery in the camera had died).

I had to see what the beading was like.










The interior just needed a dust down and hoover out.




























Finally some finished pictures.














































And a final reflection shot.










Overall this took about 15 hours, and I am more than happy with how it turned out. At least I know it is protected, ready for the winter.

Thanks for looking.

Greg


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good job mate really nice colour suits the car well


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks excellent pal. Nice process too, the wheels look brilliant and will stay that way now you've protected them.

Gorgeous colour too. Nice work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,and looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic job mate, well played :thumb:


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

very smart nice choice of photo location i remember seeing that fiesta advertised on autotrader :thumb:


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely car that. A few more options and kit than the zetec a but with the same power, love it. 

Just a thought if you wanted to tidy the engine bay up a bit. The plastic engine cover from the focus 1.0 ecoboost fits and looks good. Lad on zsoc done it, costs around £40 for the parts.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

aDAM31 said:


> Just a thought if you wanted to tidy the engine bay up a bit. The plastic engine cover from the focus 1.0 ecoboost fits and looks good. Lad on zsoc done it, costs around £40 for the parts.


It is on my list to do mate, along with the ZS front grill.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice motor


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic write up and great work.


----------



## crago (Jun 5, 2013)

great work


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great, we have a Candy Blue Zetec S 1.0 on order, gone for a few extra's 17", Privacy Glass, DAB & Cruise Control. Was lovely to drive also when we test drove one the same as this.

Enjoy it


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely work


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great job, especially the wheels. Excellent write up, too :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great :thumb:

Chris


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

nice motor mate love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job fella. :detailer:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Deep impact is a lovely colour, especially in the sun


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done & approached in the right way:thumb:

The alloys are certainly well protected now - C5 + Autobahn:thumb:


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

A proper detailing job. Tanks for sharing!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great that mate!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job mate, looking good:thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments, it's appreciated.


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lovely job there 

How you finding the engine? I'm currently driving a 1.4L Diesel Fiesta but starting to find the slow pick up of the engine annoying, so eyeing a return to petrol for the next one.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

matt303 said:


> Lovely job there
> 
> How you finding the engine? I'm currently driving a 1.4L Diesel Fiesta but starting to find the slow pick up of the engine annoying, so eyeing a return to petrol for the next one.


It's really good. Around town it so nippy and quick of the line, you would think it was a 1.6l, it is also really smooth and quiet and with an addictive engine note above 3500rpm. We had a trip to Dorset last week and I brimmed the tank before and after our return and it was doing 63mpg, which is brilliant, bare in mind that the car only has 1300 miles, so that should increase.


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll have to go and test drive one, drove an Aygo for a few years so used to having a 3 pot


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Great job, wish i had put the same effort into protecting the wheels !!! Parents have a Titanium with the ecoboost 125bhp engine, its the only car my Dad has ever said he really enjoys driving, he still raves about it after almost a full year of ownership.



rob_vrs said:


> Looks great, we have a Candy Blue Zetec S 1.0 on order, gone for a few extra's 17", Privacy Glass, DAB & Cruise Control. Was lovely to drive also when we test drove one the same as this.
> Enjoy it


Candy blue is a fantastic colour, Did a full Gtechniq detail back in November and by all accounts still looks new ! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323385


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks stunning, if only all new cars were treated to such comprehensive protection :buffer:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks mint, great work and write-up.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work :thumb: looks very smart, I do like the blue dials, shame the ST's don't get them


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

great attention to detail on those wheels! they look awesome!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovely looking car great colour and fantastic job, definitely prefer your alloys to the ST ones.


----------



## Simon_peters (Dec 22, 2006)

Stunning! Cracking work!

Si


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice job, good to see a nice view off Portsdown Hill, brings back some good memories, lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This has been a great effort so far mate! Great stuff


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks very nice. Love the colour!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work, car is well protected! Always liked the new fiestys


----------

